# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR XI] Suppression d'une section sous condition

## futurist

Bonjour,
 je cherche comme le titre l'indique a supprim une section selon un champs de parametres "afficher :oui ou non"
je ne connais pas la formules qu'il faut utilis dans l'expert de section merci de me donner un coup de main

----------


## PonGe

Bonjour,



```
If condition then true else false
```

dans l'expert section pour la formule supprimer ::ccool::

----------


## futurist

merci de bien preciser svp qand je clique sur l'expert section il m'ouvre la ou il faut taper la formule qu'est ce que je vais taper exactement ????? ::oops::  ::oops::

----------


## Fabrice Moll

Tout dpend de ce que vous voulez tester.

Comme l'a indiqu PonGe, la formule  utiliser est du type :



```
IF condition THEN true ELSE false
```

Si la condition est vrifie, la zone sera supprime sinon ... non.

Pouvez-vous donner un peu plus de dtail sur la condition  vrifier et sur le nom du champ  vrifier ?

----------


## Aitone

tu clique droit sur ta section, "Expert section", puis tu as cris "supprimer" avec un petit bouton x+2 
tu cliques dessus et tu tapes la formule que nos amis t'ont donn  ::ccool::

----------


## Lion65_64

bonjour a tous, 
je me permet de poser une question sur ce post car le sujet est le mme  la diffrence de la condition.
J'aurais besoin de supprimer une section suivant ce que contient un sous-tat dans cette section. En clair :
J'ai plusieurs lignes, chaque lignes remontent des informations d'un sous-tat, quand le sous tat est vide (pas de rsultat) je voudrais que la ligne n'apparaissent pas. 
Je sais faire la manip quand la condition porte sur un champ prsent dans le formulaire mais l je suis perdu.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## luc_chivas

> bonjour a tous, 
> je me permet de poser une question sur ce post car le sujet est le mme  la diffrence de la condition.
> J'aurais besoin de supprimer une section suivant ce que contient un sous-tat dans cette section. En clair :
> J'ai plusieurs lignes, chaque lignes remontent des informations d'un sous-tat, quand le sous tat est vide (pas de rsultat) je voudrais que la ligne n'apparaissent pas. 
> Je sais faire la manip quand la condition porte sur un champ prsent dans le formulaire mais l je suis perdu.
> 
> Merci d'avance.


Bonjour, 
2 choses :
Dans le format du sous rapport, tu dois avoir l'option supprimer "supprimer si vide"

tu dois avoir quelque part dans l'expert section.; une option qui te dit "supprimer si vide"

----------

